# Mv Ettrick



## Dave Langton (May 25, 2009)

In the late seventies early eighties I sailed on a ship called the Ettrick or at least thats what I thought it was called ? I always thought that it was a Turnball Scott ship, but I cant find any mention of it. Maybe old age is creeping up quicker than I thought I cant find my discharge book so I cant check. Any ideas?


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Gibson's of Leith?


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

became Sigas Ettrick spent a couple of trips as master


----------



## Biggkut (Jun 26, 2015)

I think this was my first ship after finishing my apprenticeship. So would be about 1976, stood by her as a new build at Clellands yard at South Shields then did the sea trials and handover (and party!!). First trip I think was to Lulea for iron ore. She had an icebreaker bow, and we had to break through the pack ice to get along side. Only engineroom I have ever known that had radiators in it!!


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

The "Ettrick" that Gibson Rankin of Leith had was a small coaster (although it went to some far places) is I don't think the same vessel.
Their ships were all small coaster type when I was on the "Dryburgh" (before conversion to a gas carrier)


----------

